# Review of ClearVue 1800LH



## pickles

Yeah I built a sheet metal version of Bill Pentz's design (the basis for Clear-vue) and shocking is the best description of what happens when that thing roars to life! Be sure to keep a gate cracked as I've heard the suction with all gates closed can crush the cyclone (atleast a sheet metal one) Awesome system!


----------



## JohnGray

Thanks for the information it will help me plumbing my new DC.


----------



## tooldad

I've gotten away with using standard HVAC 6" round snap together metal piping. I would be afraid to use that with this system.


----------



## PurpLev

nice, thanx for the review, this will def. be a future project for me after I find a more permanent location.

the only thing that kinda struck me as odd though was the fact that you chose to plumb the entire run with 6" pipes which is excellent, but then you reduced it to 4" at each drop, and to 2 1/2" on the drill press… I fail to see this logic unless this is a temporary solution:

1. reducing the 6" pipe to a 4" opening kills your airflow just like a 90 degree elbow will (same concept) by creating a bottle neck for the air. I would just go 6" all the way - including the flex hoses… you obviously invested ALOT of money into the cyclone, and the plumbing - the extra expense to have the flex hoses also 6" would be minimal.

2. 2 1/2" for the drill press? since this is all a fabrication (no dust ports on drill presses - so its all up to you to set it up) why not keep it at 6" as well? ....same logic as my previous note about reducing to 4" only this time it's more worse…

not trying to be negative here - just made me very curious!


----------



## Built2Last

Very nice looking system. What's the red light hooked to?


----------



## spaids

I have a little one for my shop vac. I have no room for a dedicated dust system in my garage shop. Even the little shop vac system they sell is great. The finer the dust the better it works. Its like magic. The shop vac stays empty and the important thing, the shop vac filter, stays clean and the suction stays high.

I did break mine once and I got on the clear vue forum to ask about recommended material for the repair. The answer to my question was "I have your address on file. Let me know if your address has changed or not and I'll get you a new unit out right way" It was followed by answering my question on repair in case I wanted to fix it and have a second unit. I told the guy it was probably my fault. He didn't care that it was my fault. Crazy awesome service! Very impressive product! Coming from some down to earth guys in South Carolina. There is nothing about it that isn't great buy.


----------



## CharlieM

Chip,
I had read about some people having trouble with too high a suction. One fix I heard of was to use a dampner at the end of the main line with it spring loaded for suction adjustability. This also allows the main line to have the volume of air it needs to help keep it clear.

For what it's worth.

Charlie Mullins (Mine isn't finished yet, I'm jealous) Hee hee


----------



## pickles

Purplev - check out Bill Pentz's website it explains all about dust collection and he definately says to use bigger pipe whenever possible. Plus if Padre wants to change to 6" later the infrastructure is already there. I changed most of my tools over to 6" but a few light dust makers I left 4".


----------



## PurpLev

*pickles*... I am aware of Bill's website, which basically say what I referred to in my previous comment. if it's a temporary solution just to get by thats great… but since this was all been put at the same time - I dont see the reason for a need for a 'temporary' solution for most of the drops… which made me curious.


----------



## Padre

The red light is an old traffic light a friend gave me. It wasn't working, so I took it apart (not much to them), found an inexpensive controller on line and hooked it up. It now cycles every 35 seconds, red, green, yellow.


----------



## Padre

Purplelev,
I dropped down to 4" because my equipment (the bandsaw, joiinter/planer, table saw, etc.) all came with 4" dust chutes already attached. I didn't want to 're-invent the wheel' and since I put blast gates on each drop ans will be opening them one at a time, for now the 4" will be ok. I will re-configure to 6" in the future when my shoulder and $$$$ allow. Right now the Mrs. has pretty much shut down the shop budget!


----------



## Padre

Purplelev,
Just to check, I googled and cannot find 6" dust chute/port for woodworking equipment. Do you know where these might be available?


----------



## PurpLev

*Padre* - fair enough!

glad to see you're back in action  hope your shoulder heals quickly.


----------



## sbryan55

Thanks for the review. I am in the market for a dc system and will have to take a look at one like this.


----------



## Brad_Nailor

wow that looks like a nice DC setup. I like the PVC pipe instead of the usual metal. Nice work!


----------



## ND2ELK

Your dust collection looks great. I just finished putting mine in. Now I need to start buying my equipment. Check it out and see what you think. Thanks for posting.

God Bless
tom


----------



## pitchnsplinters

Awesome setup.

Here's a pretty cool dust collection barrel, the Parks & Parks Dust Bagger. It might save a bit of wear and tear on your shoulders.


----------



## woodbutcher

Padre,
Looks like you've got one more system there.I've been thinking about a system like that-now that you've got the plumbing down and the shoulder is on the mend-wanna come put mine together?-LOL Seriously though, I'm glad you had something delivered that wasn't damaged in transit finally! How about some high speed photos with maybe some purple heart-blood wood-yellow heart-all going through that clear vue cyclone! Hope the shoulder heals quickly, you can enjoy the dust collector and we can see some new projects. Take care!

Sincerely,
Ken McGinnis


----------



## Quebecnewf

I too am thinking of buying this system. Everyone has nothing but good remarks about it. I don't believe they have a canadian dist. so I don't know how big a hit I will take with exchange and duty.

This will be my main project for next summer fall. That is after I get my shop insulated,wired,lighted etc etc.
See my blogs
Quebecnewf


----------



## douglas2cats

Nice looking setup. I put in a CV 1600 a couple years ago and have been very happy with it. ditto on dealing with Ed. He's always available for help and i was pleasantly surprised to get same day email replies to questions on Saturdays, sundays, and evenings. I think there's more assembly involved with their systems vs some other systems but I think it's worth it in the end. I've never read a single negative review from CV owners.


----------



## freedhardwoods

I agree with spaids. Ed Morgano is a real great guy to deal with and talk to. I bought a CV1400 before he started making the CV1800. It does a great job too.

I had so much sawdust to deal with that bags or canisters weren't practical. I hooked a blower to the bottom of the cyclone that would blow the dust into a self-unloading trailer outside. With this system, you can spend your time making things, not handling sawdust.


----------



## cabinetmaster

My what a system and what a great shop layout. I am envious.


----------



## Padre

ND2ELK,
That is one NICE system. I like the look of the metal ducting. Was it significantly more $$ than the PVC?

I like your shop too…...the wainscoting is a touch of class.


----------



## Padre

pitchnsplinters,
That does look like a cool system! Have you seen it in action?


----------



## motthunter

I am cutting pipe and setting mine up over the next few weeks.. thanks for the ideas.


----------



## Karson

Very nice setup A great looking shop.


----------



## pitchnsplinters

Padre,

I have one. I'm not using it at the moment as I am reestablishing my shop in a new space. Nice people to work with too (at Parks & parks that is).


----------



## Sinister

Hi Padre,
I'm looking to add a cyclone to my shop soon. I have low ceilings (~7') that preclude clearvue as an option. I was considering the smallest Grizzly cyclone. I see you have some Grizzly tools, is there a reason you didn't choose a Grizzly cyclone?


----------



## Padre

I went with the ClearVue because I liked the idea of it being made here in the US, that Bill Pentz gets a commission and everything I read about Ed and his great service.

I also looked at the Grizzly, but the cost was a lot more for a Grizzly 5hp unit.


----------



## justsawin

Thanks for he review! How is it from a noise perspective? I see the review says it is quiet, but can you compare it to other dust collectors (Oneida et al.?). Would it be comfortable to use for long periods on the lathe or at a downdraft table in the same room, for example?


----------



## Padre

I have it inside my 2 1/2 car garage, and it's loud. I wear ear muffs most of the time.


----------



## Quebecnewf

Has any one had this unit shipped into Canada and if so what were the costs duty etc etc

Quebecnewf


----------



## Quebecnewf

Great looking system. All in one package no put together required. I wonder how this unit compares to the Clearvu dollar wise and performance wise. Any one have any thoughts??

Quebecnewf


----------



## Padre

*Day 108 Review*

Man, I LOVE this cyclone. It will suck the chrome off'n a bumper.  I have not had one, single problem with this unit. It starts every time, runs great, has great air movement, isn't that loud, and works as advertised.

I really, really recommend this unit.


----------



## JJohnston

I just ran across this one via "shuffle". I have one of these myself, and it's an angry beast (and I mean that in a good way). I decided I needed the best I could get because my shop is also my garage, and it's attached to my house, and dust was beginning to get everywhere.

Rather than take up bandwidth here, you can see my build pictures at Clearvue's galleries here . I've still got some work to do with the ducts, but it's getting close. Padre is right: this is not something you can pull out of the box and expect to be using that afternoon. It's a lot of work getting it set up. I did everything alone, with the exception of hauling the motor up onto the stand. I've got my build pictures labelled by date, so you can get an idea. As near as I can tell, my build time is about average, although there are reports of a guy who had his going in a couple of days.

I have mine in a shed behind my garage, with some simple soundproofing. It's plenty quiet outside, but in the garage, the sound of the air rushing through the ports is pretty substantial - I'm guessing, but it's probably at the level where it's not uncomfortable, but might still damage hearing in the long run. In the shed, it's crazy loud - something like 85 to 90 dB, but the only time I'm in there is for maintenance, and the unit is off, so it's not an issue. There's also a resonance, or turbulence, issue with my jointer - together, they're louder than either by itself. This is unfortunate, because I always considered the sound of a jointer to be rather soothing.

I've mounted remote transmitters at several strategic locations around the shop, so if I'm at a machine, I'm within a couple of steps of one.

In short, I'll second the 5-star rating. This is a serious machine.


----------

